# [gelöst] Passende Kernelmodule herausfinden

## ereuter

Hallo,

ich habe vor kurzem Gentoo installiert und möchte nun den Kernel selbst kompilieren - habe es ursprünglich mit genkernel gemacht. Allerdings wird dadurch fast alles geladen an Kernelmodulen.

Leider habe ich das Problem, dass ich nicht wieß, welche Kernel-Module ich einkompilieren muss. Konkret habe ich das Problem, dass der Kernel die root-Partition nicht findet, wohl weil kein passender SATA-Treiber installiert ist. Ich habe einen AMD 780 G Chipsatz mit SB700. 

Gibt es irgendwo eine Liste, in der man nachschauen kann welche Module zu welcher Hardware passen? Also zB. für Chipsatz 780 G braucht man Realtek 8169 für Netzwerk, Intel snd_hda für die Soundkarte xy für den SATA-Treiber und so weiter.

Alle möglichen Treiber fix einzukompilieren erscheint mir wenig sinnvoll - da kann ich gleich den genkernel-Treiber behalten, und per Trial u. Error Verfahren dauert das ganze auch eweig.

Beste Grüße

ElisabethLast edited by ereuter on Sat Apr 04, 2009 9:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 69719

http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/

----------

## ereuter

Genau das habe ich gesucht

Beste Grüße

Elisabeth

----------

## manuels

 *escor wrote:*   

> http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/

 

Ist ganz praktisch, aber kann man damit auch die CONFIG_XXX-Option herausfinden?

----------

## 69719

 *manuels wrote:*   

>  *escor wrote:*   http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ 
> 
> Ist ganz praktisch, aber kann man damit auch die CONFIG_XXX-Option herausfinden?

 

Im Kernel Menü / eintippen und dann den Treibernamen.

----------

## manuels

echt, der findet das dann auch? Praktisch.

----------

